# Westchester, IL - 2000 F250 4x4



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

2000 F250 4x4 lariat 5.4 v8 128k brand new rebuilt transmission with tuger kit. 2018 super duty factory rims with tires that have very few miles on them. Have paperwork/ maintenance records since purchased in 2014. Good condition with normal wear Leather interior 40/20/40 front seat, 4'' BDS lift & PMF track bar, fox shocks, PMF braided brake lines, upgraded 05-07 paint matched front end with all led light upgrade. Platinum rear tailgate with 08 plus bumper, 08 plus running boards with custom running/ strobe lighting. 05-07 side badge, 08 plus mirrors paint matched with heat and recon lights/ strobing. Western ultra mount 3 plug straight blade snow plow mount and wiring, NO PLOW for sale. Inside- 08 plus door panels, weather tech front floor mates. Custom 8 OEM switch setup with fuse box. Double Din Radio Pioneer AVH 4200, Polk DB572- 4 speakers, Sound Ordinance M75-4 AMP.. Newer Gibson cat back exhaust. Powder coated red Mag tech rear dif cover, bed liner. $9,000. 14 miles west of downtown Chicago, IL


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

Free Bump for a nice truck. To long for my needs


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

BUMP $8450 OBO new price


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I showed my mechanic the pics of your truck.
My rusty 2000 was in the shop.
He really likes it. Not sure how his finances are, but I told him you reduced the asking price.

One concern I would have is the bed liner. A good move would be removing it and if someone wants a bed liner, it could be sprayed.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I showed my mechanic the pics of your truck.
> My rusty 2000 was in the shop.
> He really likes it. Not sure how his finances are, but I told him you reduced the asking price.


Thanks! Will to talk price too.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I showed my mechanic the pics of your truck.
> My rusty 2000 was in the shop.
> He really likes it. Not sure how his finances are, but I told him you reduced the asking price.
> 
> One concern I would have is the bed liner. A good move would be removing it and if someone wants a bed liner, it could be sprayed.


Its a plastic slide in. If someone buys it they could do that yes.


----------

